# Hi I am new here and new to Thailand!



## TheTexan (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, my name is Tyler I am from Texas and I just moved to Bangkok a week ago to try my hand at teaching English. I have my TEFL certification and was in Thailand last year for 3 months just traveling. 

I am currently looking for a job teaching and/or tour guiding here in Thailand but mostly just settling into life here. Any tips/advice whatever you have for me would be much appreciated! -Tyler


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

TheTexan said:


> Hi, my name is Tyler I am from Texas and I just moved to Bangkok a week ago to try my hand at teaching English. I have my TEFL certification and was in Thailand last year for 3 months just traveling.
> 
> I am currently looking for a job teaching and/or tour guiding here in Thailand but mostly just settling into life here. Any tips/advice whatever you have for me would be much appreciated! -Tyler


Try these:
Ajarn.com | Teaching English in Thailand
Welcome - TEFL.com


----------



## TheTexan (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you for the links I appreciate it! Take care and I hope see yall around more in the future,Tyler


----------



## TheTexan (Nov 13, 2011)

I have found a 2 week trial job! They said if they like me they will hire me so wish me luck


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

TheTexan said:


> I have found a 2 week trial job! They said if they like me they will hire me so wish me luck


Good Luck - let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Peter_Madtakid (Oct 6, 2011)

TheTexan said:


> I have found a 2 week trial job! They said if they like me they will hire me so wish me luck


Good luck dude!


----------



## TheTexan (Nov 13, 2011)

My first day teaching here Bangsaphan went great! I really like this quiet little town and hopefully the rest of my teaching trial will go well so I can stay here. I miss Bangkok some, but mostly like this quiet little town  Bkk is only 5 hours away anyway....


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Tex: It'll be what you make of it. Make the most of it, teach well and learn well. Education is two way street. Congratulations on your first day and may many months of enjoyable experiences follow.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

TheTexan said:


> My first day teaching here Bangsaphan went great! I really like this quiet little town and hopefully the rest of my teaching trial will go well so I can stay here. I miss Bangkok some, but mostly like this quiet little town  Bkk is only 5 hours away anyway....


The school will evaluate your performance after the smiling faces of your students. As a Western teacher, you may have this urge to actually teach, book results and achieve much more than your students can cope with. 
If you can find the mix between learning and playing, you'll do good and a long "career" will be ahead of you.


----------



## TheTexan (Nov 13, 2011)

joseph44 said:


> The school will evaluate your performance after the smiling faces of your students. As a Western teacher, you may have this urge to actually teach, book results and achieve much more than your students can cope with.
> If you can find the mix between learning and playing, you'll do good and a long "career" will be ahead of you.



I have noticed this myself. Now that I have been teaching for a couple of months I have realised there is no "structure" per se that the schools follow but, I try and have fun with my students and teach them practical English. So far so good


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi, interested in what other expectations the school have on your time - are you expected eg to assist with sports coaching, children's trips away? 
When we are at the farm we're near a school and for some teachers their day begins 7am as so many students arrive at that time before parents start work, and ends 5 or 5.30pm, and often Saturdays, sometimes Sundays, as well.


----------



## TheTexan (Nov 13, 2011)

Song_Si said:


> Hi, interested in what other expectations the school have on your time - are you expected eg to assist with sports coaching, children's trips away?
> When we are at the farm we're near a school and for some teachers their day begins 7am as so many students arrive at that time before parents start work, and ends 5 or 5.30pm, and often Saturdays, sometimes Sundays, as well.



I am lucky at my school, I teach "English only" and am not required to help or stay any longer than my classes dictate. Of course to be a nice guy I do help out when asked. I dont let them walk all over me and make me do everything outside of my job description but I am happy to help if asked )


----------

